# Older Craftsman compressor, need parts...



## timmerz (May 7, 2014)

Got a 5-hp 20-gal 220v Craftsman compressor missing the 2nd tube coming off the head that I think must go to the unloading valve, which is also missing...and I think there must be a shut-off valve associated there too...I have the exploded view of the compressor from Craftsman parts and most of the parts missing off my compressor are no longer available...is there a work-around, does anybody know?


----------

